# CycloCross Course...Commute..



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, not quite muddy enough to post in the cross section, at least not today, so consider this a whole lot of tiny commutes, at lung burning speed, up and down and in and out...

The course.. Hanes Park, just under 1.3 miles total. Ride and run as fast as you can for 45 minutes, then the last lap as fast as you can, with what you have left...


The bike... my Mutant, capable of all things, especially technical cross type stuff. Here it is grazing just before the workout. It usually feeds on blood and guts but we all need a little fiber.


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Start and Finish here...*

Ready set go...Hang on as there will be lots of fast single track and at least 2 hard running efforts straight up hill...


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Time to dismount...*

short but steep, run up, clip in and fly back down...


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*gravel road at top speed*

is a blast, lost of corners and sliding rear. Now get ready for the really, really nasty climb...


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Shady little section*

Just before the field, there is fun section of single track that crosses a bridge. Then time to dismount and hit a short set of steps.


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Through the field,*

I'd rather ride uphill into a headwind than to try to ride at any decent speed on grass...


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Back on cement*

for only a moment then back to the dirt,

At the park entrance there is a fun little 2.5 foot drop off that is fun to hit at 20mph.


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Fin.*

Another quick set of tuns, one more run up and done....All in about 4:25. Repeat about 9 more times then one last all out lap.

WHEW....Like I said, a real lung burning fast course. Thanks for riding along.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Veddy interesting.*

Makes riding in traffic seem like a piece of cake.

You are right BTW, it needs mud.


----------



## gonsa (Feb 20, 2005)

I love this. You really captured it. I think it would have been OK to post it in the 'cross forum. Looks like a great place to train. 

Looking at this post, you got me a bit nervous. I'm planning on racing this weekend and have done zero 'cross specific workouts this year. We have a 35+ C category that's pretty mellow except for the handful sandbaggers that seem to lap everyone a few times.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

Very cool post. I like the yellow lines showing the path - it reminds me of those Family Circus cartoons where the dotted line shows how the kid wandered around everywhere.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Now that was Fun!*

I liked it! I don't think I've got the energy to do it, but I liked it!


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Sweet ride! How do you like those brakes in the mud/ rain? What kind are they?

MTT


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

looks like cane creek src-5 levers with shimano v-brakes and a travel agent.

i really like my cc src-5 levers. even hooked up to cheap nashbar cantis.


----------



## nachomc (Aug 31, 2006)

your commute is sweet


----------

